# best way to dry in aptment?



## greenchili (Dec 16, 2008)

i just harvested and have it hanging in the bathroom on the shower curtin rod. im just not sure if the light being turned on and off will effect them in a bad way. any other ideas of how to dry in an apartment?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2008)

you will be fine..just keep temps at 70  for the next few days..depending on the size of buds you have hanging...then brown bag them.3 inches deep. then turning the budds everyday  for a week or so..then place in quart jars  and open onec-twice a day..hope this helps  :bolt::bong:


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 16, 2008)

So just curious, you guys gonna hold off on the shower a few days till the herbs dry?


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 16, 2008)

i swear you are hilarious. eh i was gonna grow in my shower at first. it would'nt have been the buds reeking!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 16, 2008)

why not just dry where you grew at.


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2008)

If the bathroom is all you have, then use a fan to circulate the air, NOT to blow the buds to pieces and a dehumidifier.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in a wee apartment.  I hang them to dry in my closet on a line made of twine :joint4:

Then i stick 'em in air tight jars to cure.  I got the jars for my bridal shower :rofl: they're meant to keep cereal/cookies/etc from going stale....

I would think the bathroom would be the worst place in the whole apartment to do it, due to humidity, if the bathroom is in use at all for any water....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2008)

When I was drying in my apartment, i used a very small oscillating fan and big pan a DRI-Z-AIR. Works perfectly and will remove a little smell ffrom skunky buds until you "ruffle their feathers" and reek out your locale.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> When I was drying in my apartment, i used a very small oscillating fan and big pan a DRI-Z-AIR. Works perfectly and will remove a little smell ffrom skunky buds until you "ruffle their feathers" and reek out your locale.


 

:rofl:  I had some budds  that had no smell untill you busted them open..then look out    stank:hubba:


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 16, 2008)

hey can you hang in a big card board box? i would think it would be easy to keep dark and not real noticeable(except for smell).


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 16, 2008)

For sure man, just have some decent sized holes at the bottom for a little airflow.


----------

